# Hair transplant anyone



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

How much are they, do they last forever and is it a big op. 3 questions im looking to know. #Im seriously thinking of getting one as my hair is falling out at a fast rate and its starting to annoy me in a big way. I used to shave my head but didnt liek it anymore but ever since i started to grow it ive got fond of it bu tit honestly wont be around for much longer. Would hate to be proper baldy for yteh rest of my days. Anyone on here ever got this done


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Untill ****** roooney had it done i litrally had never head of one lol

good info here son ... http://www.hairtransplantfaq.com/


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im losing mine aswell, just gotta let nature takes its course. it sucks, but fcuk it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

monsterballs said:


> Untill ****** roooney had it done i litrally had never head of one lol
> 
> good info here son ... http://www.hairtransplantfaq.com/


****** rooney? Yes he's really camp isn't he, and he must be a ****** shagging hookers as well 

OP- they are very expensive, but they do last. They take hairs from the back of your head where hair isn't affected by DHT and implant them where it is.

You could try minoxidil first though. Generic stuff is cheap.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

It's very expensive somewhere 10-15k. Something like €1per hair planted......and there is a chance it won't work!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

A wig and some pritt stick should do the trick.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Big-Mac said:


> It's very expensive somewhere 10-15k. Something like €1per hair planted......and there is a chance it won't work!


Try telling Rooney that!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

15k , **** that,lol, a pair of sheers it is then. Wouldnt take anything for it, looked into it and heard theres bad sides to them meds, wouldnt put them near me. The only meds id take is teh meds to grow, i rarely take anyother meds for sickness so defo not putting them near me to stop baldyness because fcuk nos what else they are doing to you rbody


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Lose your hair gracefully instead. Much cheaper, and will look very good if you have a hairdresser who actually understands thinning hair.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just wear a hat all the time!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If i ever end up going bald, (and no-one in my family as far back as great granddads and grandmas has), then ill just shave it all off. I would look like a cúnt though because i cant grow in a full beard or anything.

Go for the shaved head + stubble look if ya can, much better bro.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

They are not 15K, unless you want the best surgeon in the country or need about 4-5000 extractions. Some very reputable surgeons/cosmetic centres will do them for around £3 per extraction, so if you only need 1-2000 done, it ain't that dear. But if you are going to spend the money on HT then you must consider using finasteride/dutasteride to hold on to your existing hair. Thing with hair loss is the sooner you act the better!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Conscript said:


> They are not 15K, unless you want the best surgeon in the country or need about 4-5000 extractions. Some very reputable surgeons/cosmetic centres will do them for around £3 per extraction, so if you only need 1-2000 done, it ain't that dear. But if you are going to spend the money on HT then you must consider using finasteride/dutasteride to hold on to your existing hair. Thing with hair loss is the sooner you act the better!


Ive heard theres serious side effects to taking them meds to stop the hair falling out. TBH with you man, ive gone of teh idea, im just going to shave it all off when it starts to look ridiculous


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't bother mate, Rooney spent a fortune & is still a thick, fat, ugly cnut. Just man up & shave it off, you'll be suprised how many women love to stroke a shaven head, even one as old & wrinkled as mine.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Squirrel I thought that as well when dbol and nolva shredded my hair but a bald head took me a lot of getting used to, spec if your single my cofindence hit the fukin floor tbh. Thank god it seems to be thickening back up. If your over 40 bald is easy to pull off, under 30 and it's a bit trickier IMO.

Rooney paid £30k cos' he's Wayne Rooney a third of that will get you a top quality all over one.

The best ones in the world are in the US and Belgium apparently.

Finasteride is a very very murky drug and gives almost everyone who takes it some form of sexual side effect, the most scary of which being permanent impotence and penis size loss! It does work for a lot men though apparently. Minoxidil isn't as guarenteed to work but it isn't too bad apparently.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

So, tiny limp dick or nice full head of hair....Don't have to think too hard about that one, think I'll stick with the shaven look. FYI, started loosing my hair in my late teens, started shaving it off soon after, never suffered with lack of confidence, or lack of poonani for that matter.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not touching finasteride, i'd rather get a loan and get a hair transplant.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What you have to consider with fin/dut is that the loss of libido/impotence most likely comes from the fact that your oestrogen levels are raised due to the lack of dht (dht is a natural oestrogen antagonist), Look up side effects of raised oestrogen levels in men...loss of libido and impotence - check, gyno - check, increased fatty deposits - check, high blood pressure - check. All these sides are common to both fin/dut and also elevated oestrogen levels in men. And also high body fat leads to increased aromatise activity, producing yet more oestrogen, so lifestyle is also a big factor imo. You can cycle an AI to reduce oestrogen to minimise some sides associated with these meds.

And also remember that tens of millions of people are using fin/dut without any sides at all, but these aren't the guys on the hair loss forums scaremongering people about loss of libido and gyno etc, these people who do are probably some old fat smokers who don't exercise and eat sh1t and complain that finasteride is the bane of their life! :lol:

Point is you shouldn't let someone else's experience put you off trying, you don't know their backgrounds and lifestyles etc, I'm not advocating the use of these meds and I would only suggest contemplating using them IF you really want to slow the process and you have a hair line that is worth saving. No point thinking about using the meds if you're a norwood 5, left it a bit too late by then, :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good point Conscript. I know on a well known yank board (ends in "ology") that there is a guy that has been on propecia for 16 years with no probs.

I take it your on it? Dbol shredded my hair noticeably, at the crown mostly and receded my hairline but weirdly since I've been off dbol and nolva it seems to be thickenening back up somewhat. My point is that after seeing it thicken back up I have a new found appreciation for it lol. To realise you're balding is a truly soul destroying experience I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Good point Conscript. I know on a well known yank board (ends in "ology") that there is a guy that has been on propecia for 16 years with no probs.
> 
> I take it your on it? Dbol shredded my hair noticeably, at the crown mostly and receded my hairline but weirdly since I've been off dbol and nolva it seems to be thickenening back up somewhat. My point is that after seeing it thicken back up I have a new found appreciation for it lol. To realise you're balding is a truly soul destroying experience I don't care what anyone says.


Yes mate I have been taking high doses of fin (5-10mg) and dut (0.5-2.5mg) daily all year which has definitely made my hair denser, hairs thicker but no visible regrowth at frontal/temple areas.

I know a few people who shed on cycle and then the hair can regrow back shortly after, just means your hair is sensitive to dht, but not super-sensitive as some are, whose hair might not recover.

Yeah it fvcking sucks having to tip-toe around this affliction, but fvck it I ain't going down without a fight!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Conscript said:


> What you have to consider with fin/dut is that the loss of libido/impotence most likely comes from the fact that your oestrogen levels are raised due to the lack of dht (dht is a natural oestrogen antagonist), Look up side effects of raised oestrogen levels in men...loss of libido and impotence - check, gyno - check, increased fatty deposits - check, high blood pressure - check. All these sides are common to both fin/dut and also elevated oestrogen levels in men. And also high body fat leads to increased aromatise activity, producing yet more oestrogen, so lifestyle is also a big factor imo. You can cycle an AI to reduce oestrogen to minimise some sides associated with these meds.
> 
> And also remember that tens of millions of people are using fin/dut without any sides at all, but these aren't the guys on the hair loss forums scaremongering people about loss of libido and gyno etc, these people who do are probably some old fat smokers who don't exercise and eat sh1t and complain that finasteride is the bane of their life! :lol:
> 
> Point is you shouldn't let someone else's experience put you off trying, you don't know their backgrounds and lifestyles etc, I'm not advocating the use of these meds and I would only suggest contemplating using them IF you really want to slow the process and you have a hair line that is worth saving. No point thinking about using the meds if you're a norwood 5, left it a bit too late by then, :lol:


I used to be of this opinion and have posts on here saying so, but as time has passed (been using almost solidly for 7 years or so) I have realised how it creeps up on you.

Increased estrogen certainly is an issue, but IMO it's the lack of DHT that really causes the problems. It affects mood, libido, and is a CNS stimulant. Some stuff I have read suggests that killing DHT for a long time can lead to de-sensitisation of nerves/receptors which DHT stimulates, so even if you stop, damage can be permanent.

I would recommend anyone to try minoxidil first.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cultivator said:


> 15k , **** that,lol, a pair of sheers it is then. Wouldnt take anything for it, looked into it and heard theres bad sides to them meds, wouldnt put them near me. The only meds id take is teh meds to grow, i rarely take anyother meds for sickness so defo not putting them near me to stop baldyness because fcuk nos what else they are doing to you rbody


bald is beautiful


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I used to be of this opinion and have posts on here saying so, but as time has passed (been using almost solidly for 7 years or so) I have realised how it creeps up on you.
> 
> Increased estrogen certainly is an issue, but IMO it's the lack of DHT that really causes the problems. It affects mood, libido, and is a CNS stimulant. Some stuff I have read suggests that killing DHT for a long time can lead to de-sensitisation of nerves/receptors which DHT stimulates, so even if you stop, damage can be permanent.
> 
> I would recommend anyone to try minoxidil first.


I agree that prolonged suppression of dht is bad, but it's fighting genetics so it's bound to take a toll at some point. Even with dut/fin you won't have total suppression, plus if you are cycling AAS sensibly, the dht will still be peaking at levels similiair of natty, or, even higher at certain times. Say fin/dut blocks 70% of the 5ar, and then you increase test levels by est 300% at 300mg test e per week, you're still getting a fair whack of dht, 300mg divided by 5-7% (rough test to dht conversion rate) -70% (inhibition of 5ar)=6.3mg dht, if natty without dut/fin - 75mg divided by 5-7% = 5.25mg, and natty with dut/fin 75mg divided by 5-7% - 70% = 1.575mg < this is where the problem is if left at this level for years then they may well be problems.

^ Just an example of how I understand it, not fixed or set in stone.

But I only intend to use these drugs for the next few years until there is a viable alternative, which I think there will be.

Vanity sucks lol!

I just want to hold onto my hair for another 10 years...


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> What you have to consider with fin/dut is that the loss of libido/impotence most likely comes from the fact that your oestrogen levels are raised due to the lack of dht (dht is a natural oestrogen antagonist), Look up side effects of raised oestrogen levels in men...loss of libido and impotence - check, gyno - check, increased fatty deposits - check, high blood pressure - check. All these sides are common to both fin/dut and also elevated oestrogen levels in men. And also high body fat leads to increased aromatise activity, producing yet more oestrogen, so lifestyle is also a big factor imo. You can cycle an AI to reduce oestrogen to minimise some sides associated with these meds.
> 
> And also remember that tens of millions of people are using fin/dut without any sides at all, but these aren't the guys on the hair loss forums scaremongering people about loss of libido and gyno etc, these people who do are probably some old fat smokers who don't exercise and eat sh1t and complain that finasteride is the bane of their life! :lol:
> 
> Point is you shouldn't let someone else's experience put you off trying, you don't know their backgrounds and lifestyles etc, I'm not advocating the use of these meds and I would only suggest contemplating using them IF you really want to slow the process and you have a hair line that is worth saving. No point thinking about using the meds if you're a norwood 5, left it a bit too late by then, :lol:


great advice totally agree


----------



## nickymcd (Jul 24, 2011)

digitalis said:


> I'm not touching finasteride, i'd rather get a loan and get a hair transplant.


But don't you still have to use it after the hair transplant anyway so the rest of your hair doesn't fall out?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> I had a HT in October last year.
> 
> I've always had a M shape hairline, but 10 years of heavy androgens have taken their toll.
> 
> ...


Similar to me mate, do you mind if I ask how much it was? What was your reasoning between FUT rather than FUE?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Superhorse said:


> Similar to me mate, do you mind if I ask how much it was? What was your reasoning between FUT rather than FUE?


----------

